# My fish video - huge download



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought I'd share the link for the very first video I ever made of my fish a few months ago. It doesn't show any of my better scapes, but it does show a _few_ of my fish. Like I said, it's a huge download so don't go to any great efforts to see it - I don't want anyone saying "that big download for this???"

The first tank is a 55 gallon, second is a Q tank, third is the 125 that shoudn't by rights have any plants in it with the fish selection :shock: , and the last is a 20 L with Cherry Barbs and Hongsloi Apisto's who are starting to have romance on the mind. :wink:

my fish


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

That's very nice Jan! Purdy A. coffefolia. Is that a great white shark I see? Monster!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

wHOAA thats a HUGE Bala shark how old is it? havent seen many that big very often.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Bala Shark?!!! I though you were raising a lake carp. :lol:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! 
I hate to sound cold, but I've been waiting patiently for that Bala to die of old age, but it's about 8 now and shows no signs of slowing down. She (I think) far exceeds the max 14" they say they will get. I think she's around 16" or so now. It's a good point for figuring the adult size of any fish before buying it, isn't it?

Some day that's going to be an African tank - I just don't know when.... :roll:


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

JanS said:


> LOL!
> I hate to sound cold, but I've been waiting patiently for that Bala to die of old age, but it's about 8 now and shows no signs of slowing down. She (I think) far exceeds the max 14" they say they will get. I think she's around 16" or so now. It's a good point for figuring the adult size of any fish before buying it, isn't it?:


And yet you have a *SECOND* Bala Shark in there! :lol:

Also, how long have you had the Silver Dollar? That's another fish that supposed to reach 'dinner plate' size in the wild. All you really need to add now is an Arowana. :lol:


----------



## rudeanduncouth (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, if you really want to get rid of the bala, I think you could make a pretty good meal out of him :lol:


----------



## murray (Jan 10, 2005)

awesome fish man! the bala shark is HUGE! :shock: 
good vid also


----------

